# What are you guys using to track your miles?



## uberferno (Jan 18, 2016)

Just starting using FreeMileLog.com

love the layout and simple to use.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

stride, free easy and rideshare specific


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

*What are you guys using to track your miles?*

An odometer.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

A note pad and a pen.


----------



## GTADriver (Jan 24, 2019)

I use an app called trip log millage tracker and manually enter my starting odo and my ending odo at the end of the night


----------



## uberferno (Jan 18, 2016)

GTADriver said:


> I use an app called trip log millage tracker and manually enter my starting odo and my ending odo at the end of the night


This is what i used prior to freemilelog ... I beleive i had to change phones one time and none of my data saved.



Mista T said:


> *What are you guys using to track your miles?*
> 
> An odometer.


Where can i download one?


----------



## GTADriver (Jan 24, 2019)

trip log millage tracker lets you backup your data to the cloud. did you pay for the app?


----------



## uberferno (Jan 18, 2016)

GTADriver said:


> trip log millage tracker lets you backup your data to the cloud. did you pay for the app?


Nope  Profits already slim LMAO


----------



## GTADriver (Jan 24, 2019)

uberferno said:


> Nope :frown: Profits already slim LMAO


tax deductible. ya things here are getting terrible as well.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Quickbooks Self Employed. Has a mileage tracker and keeps track of all income and expenses, including mileage deduction. I use the ach deposits total for my U/L income for taxes, not the U/L BS earnings statements. Has a monthly subscription charge but small and worth it for me.


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

Uber & Lyft app.
Miles are fairly accurate overall.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Mista T said:


> *What are you guys using to track your miles?*
> 
> An odometer.


But... isn't that a device used to measure the shape-shifter on Star Trek DS9?!












uberferno said:


> Just starting using FreeMileLog.com
> 
> love the layout and simple to use.


I had not heard of that one, but in the beginning I tried a bunch of apps and they all had issues for my purposes.
So I gave up on modern technology, and resorted to ancient technology: paper.

I use 3x5 cards, one per week (versus a booklet that can be lost), and record date/time/miles as I leave home to start a shift, and again as I get back and end a shift. (assuming there was no break in the shift)


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Mista T said:


> An odometer.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> A note pad and a pen.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^......and this to keep a record of it.........^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

lyft and uber app. and i said i drove double the miles as the apps said dead miles
irs accepted it.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Expensify works great if you want to manually enter your odometer readings and don't want to have an app running in the background. You can create different folders for expenses and also take pictures/save the receipts.

As mentioned, Stride is specifically tailored to rideshare. It might be worth checking out even if you don't use it to see their explanations of what can be deducted. It does run in the background and records your trips, so if you want that type of tracking, this may be the app for you.

Both apps can be used for FREE...


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

Brunch said:


> Expensify works great if you want to manually enter your odometer readings and don't want to have an app running in the background. You can create different folders for expenses and also take pictures/save the receipts.
> 
> As mentioned, Stride is specifically tailored to rideshare. It might be worth checking out even if you don't use it to see their explanations of what can be deducted. It does run in the background and records your trips, so if you want that type of tracking, this may be the app for you.
> 
> Both apps can be used for FREE...


I also use sherpashare.
Nice features such receipt upload & Travis.
Free if you enroll in monthly survey


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

rock and chisel


----------



## MusicMan03 (Jan 30, 2019)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> stride, free easy and rideshare specific


+1


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Short answer
My odometer


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Homie G said:


> rock and chisel


At least move up to a stick and soft block of clay!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm old school.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Overestimation


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

polar2017 said:


> Uber & Lyft app. Miles are fairly accurate overall.


Uber/Lyft measures your miles, but you need to keep clearer detailed logs to satisfy the IRS if you want to write those miles off.
I use an app called "MileBug" to keep logs.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Uber/Lyft measures your miles, but you need to keep clearer detailed logs to satisfy the IRS if you want to write those miles off.


Not sure man, rock and chisel is about as solid of a log it gets.

Yes, write that shit down on actual paper.

An old business rule: If you don't write it down, it never happened.


----------



## Pattee (Mar 23, 2019)

polar2017 said:


> Uber & Lyft app.
> Miles are fairly accurate overall.


The Uber app shows the distance you drove for a fare. It doesn't add the distance required to get to the PAX. Both are needed to determine your usage.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

When I called my insurance guy to get the rideshare endorsement added he said I should get Stride. I'm glad I did. It should make tax time very easy next year.


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

I just claim the maximum amount of miles that can be claimed without haveing the IRS audit me...


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Nothing


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Pen and paper.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

TripLog Mileage


----------



## Psych_Law_Mom (Mar 25, 2019)

Brunch said:


> Expensify works great if you want to manually enter your odometer readings and don't want to have an app running in the background. You can create different folders for expenses and also take pictures/save the receipts.
> 
> As mentioned, Stride is specifically tailored to rideshare. It might be worth checking out even if you don't use it to see their explanations of what can be deducted. It does run in the background and records your trips, so if you want that type of tracking, this may be the app for you.
> 
> Both apps can be used for FREE...


Expensify only allows 5 free scans a month and starts at $4.99/mo...


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Psych_Law_Mom said:


> Expensify only allows 5 free scans a month and starts at $4.99/mo...


My app is showing 10 free smartscans for the month, but I never use that feature anyway because it takes a few seconds to manually input the data. That feature allows you to take a picture of a receipt and it will automatically fill in info like the retailer name and the dollar amount. I've used the app for a long time and have never paid for the premium version.

Expensify also lets you track mileage by GPS, but I never use that feature. I'd go with Stride if that's the way you want to track miles.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Uber/Lyft measures your miles, but you need to keep clearer detailed logs to satisfy the IRS if you want to write those miles off.
> I use an app called "MileBug" to keep logs.


How is the Uber/Lyft tracking not good enough? It not only tracks miles but every single ride you do start and finish.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> How is the Uber/Lyft tracking not good enough? It not only tracks miles but every single ride you do start and finish.


But not the dead miles in between which are also deductible.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

An Odometer.



KD_LA said:


> At least move up to a stick and soft block of clay!


Permanent Records must be kiln fired . . .


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> How is the Uber/Lyft tracking not good enough? It not only tracks miles but every single ride you do start and finish.


As I understand it, Uber and Lyft now also track your dead miles (so long as you are online). However, there is overlap. If you are driving around while waiting for a ping in both apps, those miles are getting double counted. Example. If you drove 5 miles while waiting for a ping in both apps, both Uber and Lyft would say you drove 5 miles, which if you used those numbers when filing your taxes, would look like you drove 10 miles (5 each). This is not accurate.

When you use a mileage tracker/log, you're accurately tracking how many miles you should be deducting.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

El Jefe de Hialeah said:


> I just claim the maximum amount of miles that can be claimed without haveing the IRS audit me...


And what is that amount? How did you figure it out?



PlayLoud said:


> As I understand it, Uber and Lyft now also track your dead miles (so long as you are online). However, there is overlap. If you are driving around while waiting for a ping in both apps, those miles are getting double counted. Example. If you drove 5 miles while waiting for a ping in both apps, both Uber and Lyft would say you drove 5 miles, which if you used those numbers when filing your taxes, would look like you drove 10 miles (5 each). This is not accurate.
> 
> When you use a mileage tracker/log, you're accurately tracking how many miles you should be deducting.


1. No, they don't. They only track miles with the rider in your car. 
2. It maybe not accurate but it is reasonably accurate, nothing to lose your sleep over.
3. Tracker is better in any case.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> 1. No, they don't. They only track miles with the rider in your car.


Well, I'm in my first year, so I haven't seen anything yet. My brother started last year however, and he said they tracked all miles (even dead) when he got his tax information.


----------



## ErinMillsUber (Mar 30, 2019)

Hi everyone. Long time reader, first time poster. 
I'm just wondering, and I'm sure this thread has been done before, what do you record in YOUR log? What is the CRA expecting?


----------



## Underground (Sep 3, 2018)

ErinMillsUber said:


> what do you record in YOUR log?


Start km and end km



ErinMillsUber said:


> What is the CRA expecting?


You keep log and track expenses and pay taxes!


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Underground said:


> Start km and end km
> 
> 
> You keep log and track expenses and pay taxes!


It's a sad day when one need certain things spelled out to them.


----------

